# Online retailers for Nail polishes & products



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been seeing swatches of China Glaze colors on the internet and they are beautiful! I just don't know where to get them, besides online. Where do you buy yours?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

Try Beauty Brands or Ulta.


----------



## concertina (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

There are a couple of Discount Beauty/Salon stores where I live that carry a ton of China Glaze and OPI. But I order the majority of mine online. This place ( https://www.transdesign.com/ ) has OPI and China Glaze and Essie and a few other brands for hella-cheap!!


----------



## n_c (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

I've seen that brand at Sally's.


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

It says on the website it's only sold in salons and professional beauty stores.
You can also get them from here Beverly Beaute - For Your Beauty


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

You can buy them from here too:

www.8ty8beauty.com


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

I get mine from Head2Toe Beauty. They have very good customer service, never had a problem with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sally's has also started to carry a limited number of them.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

I have purchased them from Ulta and Sally Beauty Supply.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

thanks everybody!
we don't have an ulta where I live, so I'm going to have to look at Sally's, though I've never seen them there before :/
I will probably end up ordering online.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

I used to wonder too until I started working at Ulta and when I was looking at all the OPIs I noticed china glaze and that pretty much made my whole day lolol, employee discount!!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_thanks everybody!
we don't have an ulta where I live, so I'm going to have to look at Sally's, though I've never seen them there before :/
I will probably end up ordering online._

 
Sally just started carrying China Glaze within the last few weeks.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

ohh, Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Sally just started carrying China Glaze within the last few weeks._


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 20, 2008)

after looking in the nail polish swatch thread, i NEED like 10 of thos epolishes lol.

But im trying to find where i can purchase them online. 

Im always weary of purchasing stuff from an on-line store if ive never bought from them/know them well (like clothing stores A&F, AE, etc) 

So can anyone rec a site to purchase china glaze polishes?!?!


THANKS in advance!


----------



## user79 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy China Glaze online?*

Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture & Equipment

8ty8Beauty Supply, Beauty supplies for less

Trans Design, Inc.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy China Glaze online?*

Thanks Misschievous!!! i actually found the 8ty8 site after i posted this! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## simplyxkelly (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy China Glaze online?*

Yeah my order just came in today from 8ty8beauty.com!
I ordered the "For Audrey" color, which is the Tiffany & Co. color!


----------



## user79 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy China Glaze online?*

For international people, head2toe is better because they offer USPS First Class international (cheapest shipping option from the States). AFAIK, 8ty8 does not have this.


----------



## MzEmo (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy China Glaze online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_For international people, head2toe is better because they offer USPS First Class international (cheapest shipping option from the States). AFAIK, 8ty8 does not have this._

 
is 8ty8 cheaper in shipping then head2toe for me? i live in california.


----------



## Leilani78 (Dec 19, 2008)

For those who want to try Zoya nail polish go to the Art of Beauty Website. Their np is good (6$ each) and they occasionally have good deals. If you also check out Qtica, they make a really good balm for your cuticles.


----------



## elib067 (Dec 20, 2008)

i'm in the states and i would also like to know if 8ty8 beauty or head2toe has cheaper shipping within the us.


----------



## dreamiez (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy China Glaze online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_For international people, head2toe is better because they offer USPS First Class international (cheapest shipping option from the States). AFAIK, 8ty8 does not have this._

 
does transdesign ofter First Class International as well?

and where can i get opi Avojuice online?


----------



## Hessah (Dec 30, 2008)

When I tried to order from transdesign they wanted to charge me over $100 
as for H2t i think they charged me 43 bucks (I ordered 18 polishes)


----------



## QueenEmB (Jan 4, 2009)

I just ordered 9 polishes and a crystal file from head2toe and the shipping to the UK was $15.10.
Total order came to $56.59 which is a bargain considering OPI costs like £11 each in the UK!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 15, 2009)

Goddess Within sells china glaze for $3.99!

sallybeautysupply.com also sells it for a bit more


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jan 16, 2009)

I have ordered again from 8ty8 and i love them!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 16, 2009)

I love Head2Toe! I chose the cheapest shipment method (to Canada) and though they told me it'll take 15-20 days for my order to arrive, I got my package in a week!


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 20, 2009)

nailpolishdiva.com-for OPI
orlydiva.com-for Orly
chinaglazediva.com-for China Glaze

You get discounts when you buy in bulk, and from all sites. you can call the 1800 # to combine shipping.  There are cheaper places out there, but i've been dealing with them for so long, im actually cool with the phone person-its a small home run company, and they buy directly from the manufacturer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## honey_babee (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy China Glaze online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyxkelly* 

 
_Yeah my order just came in today from 8ty8beauty.com!
I ordered the "For Audrey" color, which is the Tiffany & Co. color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OoOoOooO... its time i hit up that site. they have such good deals <3 
does anyon eknow if they ship to canada?


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 5, 2009)

For the ladies with the shipping questions, I found that 8ty8beauty's shipping is more expensive by a dollar or a dollar fifty (to TX at least)... but their prices are generally a little cheaper and they are sold out of less stuff. So, if you are going to buy a lot of nailpolish I would do 8ty8beauty so the shipping is worthwhile and if you are going to buy only a few do head2toebeauty because they do flat rate shipping up til a certain number or amount. 

Also, unbelievably 8ty8beauty's package came in 3 days for me and was shipped out of NY on the package.


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 13, 2009)

can anyone help me look for a site that accept paypal?


----------



## Rennah (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mszgrace* 

 
_can anyone help me look for a site that accept paypal?_

 
ummm.... eBay?


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

anyone know where i can get china glaze in manhattan?


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have purchased them from Ulta and Sally Beauty Supply._

 
those are the only places around me that sell them and my sally's has a much bigger selection than ulta.


----------



## aggrolounge (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

Yeah I'm pretty sure I've seen them at Sally here in Wichita, Mo.


----------



## ksaelee (Feb 26, 2009)

ok so i ordered from 8ty8beauty last friday and they haven't even emailed me a processing form or told me if my stuff is shipped yet...but i also notice that they haven't billed me either...so how long do they usually take to process an order??


----------



## Jinni (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ksaelee* 

 
_ok so i ordered from 8ty8beauty last friday and they haven't even emailed me a processing form or told me if my stuff is shipped yet...but i also notice that they haven't billed me either...so how long do they usually take to process an order??_

 
My last order took a little less than a week to ship.

They are a very small company (basically two guys in a little shop), so they aren't as fast as larger stores. On the other hand, they are significantly cheaper so I don't mind the wait


----------



## miss angel (Feb 27, 2009)

I ordered from 88 beauty as well, they took a little over a week. They had finally sent me an order confirmation when the items were about to arrive. Even though I live in ny,the shipping was $9.00


----------



## miss angel (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

I got mine at 8ty8Beauty Supply, Beauty supplies for less theyre about $2.88 a piece


----------



## MissResha (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

they're $2.60 at transdesign.com and shipping is uber fast.


----------



## jinxkat (Mar 12, 2009)

8ty8 Beauty and Head2Toe are both highly recommended for great customer service & prices!


----------



## jinxkat (Mar 13, 2009)

8ty8 Beauty, Head2Toe & Transdesign all have great prices & c/s.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 8, 2009)

Something to share with the European girls. These are the shipping rates to Europe.

*H2T*
EMI PMI FMI
----------------------------------------------------
2-4 bottles (1.0 lb) $33.00 $25.00 $11.80
5-7 bottles (1.5 lbs) $37.25 $28.75 $15.10
8-10 bottles (2.0 lbs) $37.25 $28.75 $18.40


*EMI*: USPS Express Mail International (5 business days NOT guaranteed delivery time with tracking info and insurance coverage)
*PMI:* USPS Priority Mail International (6-10 business days NOT guaranteed delivery time with tracking info and insurance coverage)
*FMI:* USPS First-Class Mail International (no insurance coverage and no tracking info)


*8ty8*
Up to 6 bottles - $15
7-12 bottles - $30
50 bottles - $82 (USPS Express with tracking # and insurance)
100 bottles - $142 (USPS Express with tracking # and insurance)

HTH!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 9, 2009)

I wonder what's happening with 8ty8Beauty Supply, Beauty supplies for less ? They're not taking any orders at the moment.


----------



## sandrrra (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I wonder what's happening with 8ty8Beauty Supply, Beauty supplies for less ? They're not taking any orders at the moment._

 

I hope they come back soon I wanted to order from them!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2009)

for any uk people i ordered from head2toebeauty.com last week and now 6 days later my polishes arrived in perfect condition! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it cost $15 shipping for 6 polishes.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 24, 2009)

I ordered from H2T last week too but they're not here yet. Packages/mails from the US usually take 5-6 days to arrive. 

They've just arrived! Yay!!


----------



## Skura (May 12, 2009)

This seller on *eBay* has free shipping for ordering more then 10 nailpolish:

maiandjays superstore


And this one has action if you buy 4, got 1 for free:

nailpolishsupplies


But this is my favorite seller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

joliebeautystore


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy China Glaze online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_is 8ty8 cheaper in shipping then head2toe for me? i live in california._

 
I'm currently waiting for my shipment from 8ty8. they suck at processing orders. For me, I placed my order to them May 25th...and I just got an email notifying me that they shipped my order. Arugh!!!! Not to mention they fail to let you know how much the S&H will be. In chicago it's about $10 bucks. 

So I guess I have to wait later this week for it to arrive. if not next week...


----------



## amber_j (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm in the UK and ordered from 8ty8beauty. Their customer service was great - they respond to e-mails really quickly and delivery was speedy. I'm planning to order more products from them again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## amber_j (Jun 13, 2009)

If anyone is still looking for a Zoya e-tailer, take a look at The Nail Care Club

Nail Care Club - Nail Care Products To Buy Online - Backscratchers, Qtica, Zoom, Zoya 

The woman who runs this company used to be on QVC in the UK quite a lot. They also sell Zoom and Qtica nail care products, but I can't find any of the Nocti polishes they used to stock. Strange.

This is a UK-based company that delivers worldwide. A single polish costs £8.95 and postage & packaging (P&P) charges are:

*UK Standard delivery*: £2.50 for up to two products, £3.50 for three or more. Usually delivered within 5 working days

*UK Express delivery*: £6.50. Next day delivery if ordered before 12noon

*Overseas delivery*: £8. Usually delivered within 10 working days

There's free P&P on all orders over £50, and at the moment there's an offer of free P&P if you buy more than 2 polishes!


----------



## Loirt (Jun 14, 2009)

I love buying nailpolishes from Ebay. Never had a problem with it!
always fast shipping too and it's international for me, so...


----------



## ChocolateKisses (Jul 2, 2009)

www. discountbeautycenter.com
China Glaze Diva - China Glaze Nail Polish, China Glaze Nail Colors, China Glaze Treatments
Kaboodle - have fun shopping with friends, share and discover new products.
Folica.com - The best selection of hair care, flat irons and hair styling products anywhere
Sally Beauty Supply has hair products, salon supplies, spa supplies, cosmetics, and more!
OPI Nail Polish - Essie Nail Polish - Rejuvacote - eNailSupply


----------



## UndeadSuburbia (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey everyone. I've been doing a lot of research and am getting a little frustrated. My dilemma is that I'm looking for a good nail polish (specifically China Glaze) e-tailer that has reasonable shipping to Canada. 

I've ordered from Transdesign and that has gone well but the shipping is insane. I've looked into H2T and 8T8 and the only problem with them is they take credit cards and not paypal. I have pay pal but credit cards are not an option. 

I'm just wondering what my best option is. I've also checked out people on ebay but some of the lowest priced ones don't seem very reliable. If anyone know of any good shops to buy online that would be great. Or should I stick to transdesign? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Nadeshda (Jul 14, 2009)

I believe Transdesign has lowered their international shipping rate for more reasonable prices, close to those of head2toe or 8ty8 beauty. Maybe they'll give you an estimate if you ask them.


----------



## sheisfree (Jul 21, 2009)

Transdesign is great - I ordered polishes 7/18 and 7/19, they both came today, 7/21! Amazingly fast and the polishes are great.


----------



## cfb001 (Jul 27, 2009)

does anyone know of some european based sites where you can order chinaglaze opi etc. for reasonable prices? 
In Denmark customs are really strict. Only 15$ is allowed in without charges(inkluding shipping) and I guess you can all imagine how little nailpolish that is


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy China Glaze online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_I'm currently waiting for my shipment from 8ty8. they suck at processing orders. For me, I placed my order to them May 25th...and I just got an email notifying me that they shipped my order. Arugh!!!! Not to mention they fail to let you know how much the S&H will be. In chicago it's about $10 bucks. 

So I guess I have to wait later this week for it to arrive. if not next week... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I placed my order with head2toe and got my package in a day. I checked with them and they have a store located in South Elgin, IL. So I think I will go there and get all my other stuff from now on, no need to pay for the shipping.


----------



## ksaelee (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy China Glaze online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I placed my order with head2toe and got my package in a day. I checked with them and they have a store located in South Elgin, IL. So I think I will go there and get all my other stuff from now on, no need to pay for the shipping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

if you live in chicago, just go to the local vietnamese nail supply shops that are open to the public, they sell opi, china glaze, etc...for great prices!!!  i bought brand new opi polishes for 3.75, cg for 2.00, essie for 2.50!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










i bought 4 polishes for under $12...i can't think of the name of the one i went to, but it is by Tank Noodle restaurant on Broadway & Argyle i believe...in a mini shopping plaza


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy China Glaze online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ksaelee* 

 
_if you live in chicago, just go to the local vietnamese nail supply shops that are open to the public, they sell opi, china glaze, etc...for great prices!!! i bought brand new opi polishes for 3.75, cg for 2.00, essie for 2.50!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










i bought 4 polishes for under $12...i can't think of the name of the one i went to, but it is by Tank Noodle restaurant on Broadway & Argyle i believe...in a mini shopping plaza_

 
Hmmm... thanks for the tip, i will have to check it out.


----------



## Willa (Aug 4, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I ordered polishes from Trans Design and I got it yesterday. They always ship quickly and everything is always well packed.






Can't wait to try my new colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I say that because some people started to say that they wont ship anymore outside US... because of a new policy


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 5, 2009)

Another great one-
Welcome to Victoria Nail & Beauty Supply!


----------



## Lapis (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Another great one-
Welcome to Victoria Nail & Beauty Supply!_

 
what are the shipping cost like?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmm, I don't really remember how much I paid, but it was reasonable. It's going to tell you before you submit your order, so check it out.

Also, for Konad stuff I love OC Nail Art they have free shipping when you spend over $20 (even international) and they have a bunch of codes (they also accept competitors codes). Ex. code Scrangie will give you 20% off and this one doesn't expire, and code client1 is one-time code that's going to give you 25% off. Super fast shipping too.


----------



## lil_kismet (Sep 9, 2009)

head2toe no longer ships China Glaze internationally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





which sites would you recommend that offer reasonable shipping prices to Canada (and that carry China Glaze and will ship to Canada)?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 2, 2009)

can anybody who has order from 8ty8beauty from overseas able to tell me how the heck you place an order! everytime i enter my address which is a uk one it tells me my zip code (post code to us) doesn't match what state i'm in (which i leave blank because it's the uk!) and it won't let me order! sorry if i sound stupid but please help if you know how!


----------



## ruthless (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy China Glaze online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_For international people, head2toe is better because they offer USPS First Class international (cheapest shipping option from the States). AFAIK, 8ty8 does not have this._

 
My order from H2T came MUCH faster than trans design, by about 2 weeks to Canada


----------



## ruthless (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy China Glaze online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_My order from H2T came MUCH faster than trans design, by about 2 weeks to Canada_

 

Ok my summary of the sites on here

Head2toe-super fast shipping. (Essie is 8 bucks a bottle though compared to transdesign's 4 so wtf?) has all the newest, latest colours in stock usually. Best laid out website imo.  ** They no longer ship China Glaze (orthis stuff either) 

"Thank you for your recent order at Head2ToeBeauty.com!  We want to inform you that per the manufacturer's (American International Industries) direction, we cannot ship any of the American International Industries products (Ardell, China Glaze, EzFlow, ibd, Gena, GiGi, ProLinc, Seche, and SuperNail) outside the United States."

Transdesign- Cheapest prices on average. Less colour selection/availability than H2T, but has a few more inexpensive brands (NewYorkSummer etc)

ChinaGlazeDiva-Does not have the most updated of collections, as I found out when I went there to order the new CG specialty collection glitters. I am excited about this one pricewise so I'll keep an eye out. Website organization kind of sucks, imo. Need to get someone working on that.

ArtofBeauty-I ordered a sh*tload of zoya back in 2003 when they shipped internationally. Now they don't, so I can't say but I still have all those polishes! The shipping wasn't cheap but it wasn't extravagant from what I remember. 

I just had a pretty bad Ebay experience with a seller of those Korean Guppy polishes, so I'm loathe to drop a lot of cash on ebay it seems to have really gone downhill past couple of years. But for you, dear readers I'll test it out.


----------



## Lucas123 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have ordered from Transdesign four times and I'm very happy with them.
I checked Head2toe and more than half my wishlist was either "out of stock" or discontinued, and and just until recently I found out they don't have my country among their country combo in the shippment selections.
Checking for an Essie polish in both sites, I noticed Trans has them way more affordable than H2T.
About the shippment cost:  I always ask for the Flat Rate, depending on the number of bottles I'm buying.
For up to 9 bottles it's 18.00  to deliver to Mexico

once I forgot to click that option and this nice guy from Trans email me commenting about it and letting me know they were returning the difference to my Paypal account.  I really liked that.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 29, 2009)

i've just placed a rather large order with transdesign agian! you can't go wrong with them!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 7, 2009)

*Where to buy nailpolish online?*

Hey girlies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I figured you beauties would know the best place to find nailpolishes online? (that ship to Australia!)

Looking mostly for OPI, China Glaze or maybe Zoya?

Thanks


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy nailpolish online?*

Sephora sells nail polish on their website. I'm not sure if they ship to where you live but it wouldn't hurt to check it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck. hope this helps!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy nailpolish online?*

I think OPI Nail Polish - Essie Nail Polish - Nail Polish - Rejuvacote - Creative Nail Design - eNailSupply ships to Australia but shipping is expensive if I remember correctly. They have a huge range though. And the site says free shipping with a purchase over USD55, so not sure if that applies to international shipping.

ACW sells seletcted shades of China Glaze and OPI now also..

HTH


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy nailpolish online?*

maiandjays on ebay!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy nailpolish online?*

^^ I'm sending you an invoice for $70 Michelle because thats how much I just spent on nailpolishes at that ebay store!! hahahahaha


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy nailpolish online?*

BB, this topic has been covered previously:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f241/b...p-here-140051/


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy nailpolish online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ I'm sending you an invoice for $70 Michelle because thats how much I just spent on nailpolishes at that ebay store!! hahahahaha_

 
Ahahahah, very cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you enjoy them, mine came REALLY fast and well wrapped


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy nailpolish online?*

Transdesign. They have Essie, China Glaze, Creative, OPI and more! I've placed two orders with them so far and have had excellent service. They ship really fast too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.transdesign.com/


----------



## mae13 (Nov 7, 2009)

I noticed on the head2toe site that there are certain brands that cannot be shipped outside of the US. Is this actually the case?

Does anyone have a comparison of rates between h2t and 8ty8 for shipment to Canada?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2009)

yeah head2toe sadly stopped shipping china glaze to the uk a few months ago. i made a thread on it. it's because china glaze doesn't want them to and when i asked if that meant other sellers would start doing the same they said yes.  however transdesign and 8ty8 are still shipping this brand to the uk. so all kinda weird really


----------



## mae13 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy China Glaze online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I love Head2Toe! I chose the cheapest shipment method (to Canada) and though they told me it'll take 15-20 days for my order to arrive, I got my package in a week!_

 

I just e-mailed H2T about shipping options and they said that they do not ship nail polishes via USPS, only UPS.

Has this been the case for y'all? If so, how do you avoid paying crazy handling fees?


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy nailpolish online?*

I haven't bought too many nail polishes online so not sure of pricing between here and the US, but here are a couple in Australia:

Crush Cosmetics - quality cosmetics sourced internationally
Beauty Salon Hairdressing Equipment & Supplies


----------



## mae13 (Nov 10, 2009)

Just got confirmation from H2T - they no longer ship USPS to Canada, only UPS.

"Those are old shipping costs.  Due to the recent heighten security and inspection by the Canada Border Services Agency (CBSA), we no longer use airmail services such as USPS Express Mail International, USPS Priority Mail International, and USPS First-Class Mail International to ship to Canada for orders that contain nail polish/treatment."

Bummer. Transdesign it is!


----------



## meemsoes (Nov 11, 2009)

anyone have much experience with beautyxperts.com? what was turnaround time like?


----------



## Meisje (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

I have been trying to find China Glaze in the Toronto / Mississauga area and can't find it anywhere. 

The online retailers no longer sell China Glaze internationally, either.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

I get all of mine at Sallys or from 8ty8beauty; my Sally's has a very nice selection of them! They are also available at my Ulta, but their selection is crap!


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

I buy mine from 8ty8 and Head2Toe. I won't buy them in a store, because I refuse to pay 2-3 times as much as what 8ty8 and Head2Toe charge.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_I have been trying to find China Glaze in the Toronto / Mississauga area and can't find it anywhere. 

The online retailers no longer sell China Glaze internationally, either._

 
transdesign do! i got my order from them just last week


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_transdesign do! i got my order from them just last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How good are they like their cust service and delivery? Been wanted to get my hands on some China Glaze for a while so might just have to look on there


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_How good are they like their cust service and delivery? Been wanted to get my hands on some China Glaze for a while so might just have to look on there_

 
i've used them a few times. i think that shipping is cheap - it's about $18-$19 for 9 bottles of polish (works out alot cheaper than if i bought each bottle alone in the uk!)

delivery is usually within 7 days however last week my package took 11 days but i think it's because of christmas postage issues already. i try not ordering things from the states around the festive period.

also you can pay via paypal which i also like


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 8, 2010)

anyone got any coupon codes for head2toe.... Really wanting to buy some polishes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A coupon would help though!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_anyone got any coupon codes for head2toe.... Really wanting to buy some polishes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A coupon would help though!_

 
sadly i have no coupon! but it's nice to see a post from you again! i hope you're doing ok! are you still in the usa?


----------



## ruthless (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes, Transdesign has Essie for 4 bucks and H2T has them for 8. Althought they DO have one of the north fork colours left...


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_sadly i have no coupon! but it's nice to see a post from you again! i hope you're doing ok! are you still in the usa?_

 
Yep. Got married Dec 31st and am now living in sunny florida. Missing UK foods loads and just started up my own personal training+ Nutrition biusness while going back to uni and modeling...Phew! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope your doing okay too! 

Darn it...I have a shopping basket on there right now for $139
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Woops
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! My husband may just have to kill me


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Yep. Got married Dec 31st and am now living in sunny florida. Missing UK foods loads and just started up my own personal training+ Nutrition biusness while going back to uni and modeling...Phew! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope your doing okay too! 

Darn it...I have a shopping basket on there right now for $139
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Woops
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! My husband may just have to kill me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww congratulations on getting married! that is awesome! and how jealous am i that you live in florida now!!! i'm going there in may but only for 10 days


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 10, 2010)

Recently I've been doing some shopping with the seller Nail Beauty 4U on Amazon and I've had great experiences with them. They don't charge ridiculous amounts for shipping, but still package the polishes nicely, that's what I've been liking the most about them. China Glazes are $3.99 and OPI's are $5.28. I think it's worth it if you're only making small orders. Plus they ship fast. Ordered Sunday, shipped Monday and got them today!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Where to buy nailpolish online?*

Deleted info post... Info in here was only intended for Aussie ladies but for some reason our thread was merged with the general one...


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Where to buy nailpolish online?*

^Wow that really sucks Carina. I'm sorry you are having such a hard time with them. There is no excuse for bad customer service. They should have replied to you sooner for sure.

I've placed around 5-6 orders now and have never had an issue. The only thing I can think of that might have possibly held up the shipping is the current winter storms on the East coast of the USA. The company is in Georgia which means the mail would probably get sent further north and to fly out from one of the major airports and with all of the flight cancellations, and snowed in roads I think it's been difficult for mail to get through. I ordered my Alice Palette Priority Mail (supposed to take 6-10 business days) 2 weeks ago from the East Coast, and it's just arrived at the depot today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sitting here pacing the floor and peeking out through the blinds every 10 minutes lol... I'm going to pounce that delivery person when they arrive rawwwrrr!!

Hopefully both of our parcels will turn up soon!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Where to buy nailpolish online?*

^^ Yeah I figured the weather had something to do with it :S


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Feb 16, 2010)

I just received my order from www.Premeirnailsource.com they were great.  Nothing broke and my package arrived promptly. dont have a wide selection of china glaze but they have great prices. check them out.. check out my blog if you wanna see my haul and review from premiernailsource.

www.polishandkonad.blogspot.com


----------



## notuptoyou (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i've used them a few times. i think that shipping is cheap - it's about $18-$19 for 9 bottles of polish (works out alot cheaper than if i bought each bottle alone in the uk!)

delivery is usually within 7 days however last week my package took 11 days but i think it's because of christmas postage issues already. i try not ordering things from the states around the festive period.

also you can pay via paypal which i also like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm thinking of ordering fromt hese guys but did customs get you?


----------



## notuptoyou (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

I couldn't wait anymore, I found a Sally's store and went in for the first time.

AND I discovered China Glaze!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was really surprised to find it here in the UK! I bought 3 bottles and after trying it I fell madly in love.

My favorite polish has been Chanel, but at £16 a pop, I just can't afford it.

I now have a new favourite brand which I actually think will be difficult to tear me away from!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks girls!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

Yes, Transdesign


----------



## mae13 (Mar 27, 2010)

Question for Canadian ladies:

If you have ordered from Transdesign very recently, what were the shipping charges like?

I e-mailed them a while back, because the international rates they quote for priority flat rate are double the actual price, when you look at the USPS site. They insist that these are the shipping costs. I wonder if perhaps we're having a communication error.

So, if you have ordered recently using USPS priority - what were you charged for shipping?

Thanks!


----------



## marquise (Mar 27, 2010)

I ordered loads of polishes from Transdesign and got shipping confirmation over three weeks ago but they still haven't arrived (I'm in Ireland). I'm very annoyed about it. I've ordered from them before and it was much quicker.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marquise* 

 
_I ordered loads of polishes from Transdesign and got shipping confirmation over three weeks ago but they still haven't arrived (I'm in Ireland). I'm very annoyed about it. I've ordered from them before and it was much quicker._

 
potentially it is in customs. same thing happened to me a few months ago. usually the orders come within a week. but this one order took 3-4 weeks. turns out because i ordered more opi polishes which cost more i went over the import tax so had to pay about £11 extra.


----------



## marquise (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_potentially it is in customs. same thing happened to me a few months ago. usually the orders come within a week. but this one order took 3-4 weeks. turns out because i ordered more opi polishes which cost more i went over the import tax so had to pay about £11 extra._

 
I didn't think of that - thanks. I've had to pay customs before but they are usually quick here and it doesn't delay the package too much. I really hope I get it next week.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 28, 2010)

Anybody know where I could get disposable nail brushes? I like to mix a clear coat with mica, but I can never get the brush completely clean afterwards, so I'd like to just buy some separate nail brushes.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 25, 2010)

Anyone purchased from The Beauty Clutch?  There's a few OPI Designer series polishes that are d/c'd and htf for a very reasonable price.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 27, 2010)

Trans Design doesn't ship flat rate envelope/box outside USA anymore. They only offer UPS International Express, USP Worldwide Express Saver and USPS Priority Mail. That's no good for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not sure if I'd ever pay $36.51 for 2 polish that will only cost me $8.23.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 30, 2010)

Just read on Jeanette's blog that OPI is forcing etailers to not sell their polishes online anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Transdesign are "liquidating" their stocks of OPI...So everyone better stock up quick if they dont have a nail supply place nearby them and they rely on etailers.... 

And yes Transdesign isnt shipping with USPS outside of the USA anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such a pity... I was just developing a good little stash of polishes


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 30, 2010)

Crap, I really don't have the money to order, but I guess I'm gonna have to suck it up and get what I want now.  Shame on OPI.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Apr 30, 2010)

OPI does not sell direct to Transdesign or any other etailer that is not a retail establishment. Ulta would be a retail establishment with a web presence so it's not the same. If OPI is being sold in a retail outlet other than a salon it is being diverted by someone other than OPI. And that is why the cease and desist has been sent regarding the sale of OPI on Transdesign and on other etailer sites.


----------



## francescaD (May 3, 2010)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

Sally's?


----------



## dreamiez (May 4, 2010)

that's to mean that next time we can't order OPI from e-retailers already?


----------



## MzzRach (May 4, 2010)

Looks like OPI is taking control of their retailing and cracking down on the online sales to protect their margins and distribution - reminds me of what Bumble & Bumble did with their hair care products a few years ago.


----------



## macgirl3121 (May 6, 2010)

*Re: I don't know whewre to get China Glaze!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *francescaD* 

 
_Sally's?_

 
Sally's is not a retailer for OPI. Ulta, Trade Secret, JC Penny Salons, and salons in general are retailers for OPI.

As much as you guys think that this sucks, it sucks for salons that retail OPI and can't move it because the etailers are selling the polish for $5 a bottle and OPI is NOT distributing thier product directly to these etailers. Diversion has been a problem for many many years in the beauty industry. With the emergence of etailers the problem has taken a different turn. They are not able to chase down every asian beauty supply that sells OPI (and they do. Ya'll can still pick it up there but not at Transdesign prices). Etailers are easier to find and thus an easier target to hit in terms of sending out cease and desists.


----------



## dreamiez (Jul 14, 2010)

so now where can i get OPI at a cheaper price?  or only can order through ulta.com etc?


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_so now where can i get OPI at a cheaper price?  or only can order through ulta.com etc?_

 
Ulta does not sell OPI on its website. Transdesign still has them and it appears that they are no longer liquidating their stock.


----------



## enigmatic (Aug 29, 2010)

I was just wondering what the typical shipping rate is for Trans Design? I saw that a lot of people were buying 15+ bottles and charged around $14-$16. I only ordered 3 and shipping is $10. Is that right?? I'm in California btw.

EDIT: I decided to just go ahead and order a few more bottles to make it worth it. They shipped my package within 12 hours!


----------



## cutegingerbread (Sep 14, 2010)

one of my absolute favorite e-tailers is transdesign.com and they carry china glaze for less that $3! 

I've always had great experiences with this site and shipping is very quick (to NY it's about 3 days)


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 27, 2010)

i just ordered some form victorias nail supply


----------



## Nicala (Oct 19, 2010)

So, I'm considering ordering some Color Club and OPI from TD. I'm assuming they're still going to continue to sell OPI? If so, I'm definitely buying some. When I get paid that is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just realized I'm turning into a NP whore. Whoops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And about Ulta, you can use the Ulta coupons there like the $3.50 off or 20% off entire purchase type of thing.


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 21, 2010)

Yep, they're still selling OPI


----------



## Nicala (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone know how much shipping from Transdesign is to California? Or a rough estimate at least.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 6, 2011)

When I ordered about 8 polishes it was $9. The high cost of polishes I found out a bit ago since I work for FedEx is due to it being a "ORMD" type....aka  hazmat. It costs more to ship such things


----------



## Nicala (Jan 7, 2011)

Makes sense I guess. It's still cheaper to buy them online, even with $9 shipping, than buy them full priced.


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 21, 2011)

Has anyone ordered from nailpolishdiva.com?


----------



## plusluxe (Apr 7, 2011)

Has anyone already ordered from beautybay.com ?


----------



## MonAmourChanel (May 21, 2011)

*Ordering China Glaze Online?*

I live in Sydney and it is so hard to find China Glaze! And I've fallen in love with their colours. I've heard about some sites that people talk about but I'm so hesitant to just give my details so some unknown site...
  	So can anyone vouch for places like Head2ToeBeauty.com, or 8ty8beauty.com or www.mbeautylounge.com? Or even any other places you've tried?
  	I'm so excited to find a good place, I saw swatches of For Audrey and Ruby Red Pumps and almost died! Plus these sites have OPI for sooooo cheap compared to the $20 we have to pay in Australia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Is that counterfeit or is genuinely that cheap in America?


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

their cuticle balm is very good...and their intense lip repair cream was the only thing to save my lips when they were cracked and bleeding while my jaw was wired shut for 3 months


----------



## yuvi (May 29, 2011)

*shipping to indonesia*

hi, im new here ..
  	i live in Indonesia, and would like to purchase a huge order of OPI nail polish .
  	any recommendation where should i do my purchase ?
  	Thnks


----------



## Ninidori (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello!
  	I've been trying to find some reviews from girls who bought from www.nailpolishdiva.com and it seems that no one ever bought there!
  	I would like to know if it safe or whatever to order from them! This website sell polishes since 2007 if I'm not wrong...for sure someone had buy something!
  	Thanks in advance ! 

  	(Sorry if my English is bad, I speak in French lol)


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

MonAmourChanel said:


> I live in Sydney and it is so hard to find China Glaze! And I've fallen in love with their colours. I've heard about some sites that people talk about but I'm so hesitant to just give my details so some unknown site...
> So can anyone vouch for places like Head2ToeBeauty.com, or 8ty8beauty.com or www.mbeautylounge.com? Or even any other places you've tried?
> I'm so excited to find a good place, I saw swatches of For Audrey and Ruby Red Pumps and almost died! Plus these sites have OPI for sooooo cheap compared to the $20 we have to pay in Australia.
> 
> ...


	There is A LOT of fake OPI out there. I'm so wary of some of those sites that I don't order OPI at all. Color Club and China Glaze are fairly good quality so I stick to those.


----------



## Sojourner (Sep 8, 2011)

....


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 9, 2012)

Nailiteinc.com are fabulous. I just ordered 45 nail polishes(their brand, they're cheap, but really nice) 30 empty bottles for frankening and 4 carousels. Iclusive of shipping it was around $42. You can't beat that!


----------



## sedated_xtc (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys, so I've recently destashed/sanitized my stockpile and made space for some more hauls! I have a couple online sites that I've visited in the past for nail supplies so I just though I'd share these here! Note, I'm from Canada, so when I'm complaining about shipping, it's usually due to that, most sites I've come across offer cheaper shipping rates within the continental US. Most sites here sell China Glaze, Orly, Essie, CnD, and/or Misa. Would also be great if you guys find any unique knick-knacks that you guys can write a quick review about!  

www.transdesign.com
	Not a bad site overall, pretty complete list and up to date, Essie is $4.35/bottle (vs $9 in stores), but hefty shipping. Think it starts at about ~$10 (after 4 or 5 bottles) and goes up from there. I've once placed an order for about 30 bottles and shipping came up to about $50.  

www.head2toebeauty.com
	Not unlike transdesign, but with cheaper shipping. Granted, Essie is about full price ($8), but shipping maxes at about $20. Pretty much ALWAYS has a 5% off coupon (JAN05, FEB05, MAR05, etc). Comes up pretty much everytime you google it

nailsupplies.us
	A site operated by transdesign (I think), but offers $20 flat box shipping for up to 9 bottles. Shipping SAYS it takes 10-45 business days, but from my experience, I usually get it within 2 weeks or so.

http://www.bornprettystore.com/
	Nothing branded from what I've seen but they have some awesome nail stamping templates that are pretty much exactly the same as the Konad ones for less than half the price. Free shipping and no minimum orders.  

http://www.sallybeauty.com
	Online site for Sally Beauty Supply. Not bad if you have something particular you're looking for and they don't necessarily always have it in store. If you don't have a membership, it might be worth it to pay for it since you get the same amount back in coupons for your next visit. 

http://www.thebodyneeds2.com
	Not exactly a nail supplies site, but legit MAC sample retailer, so for those of you that mix pigments into your polishes, this site is pretty much the perfect place to get them from!

  	Hope this is a decent list here for you guys.


----------



## jackytheripper (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know how popular Zoya is, but they're having this thing called share the love, and you get a free polish for creating an account and free shipping if you order 2 polishes! I get a free one too from this link...I don't think it works if you just go to the site and sign up, so here is this!
https://www.artofbeauty.com/rd/0104E220


----------



## OPIluva (Jul 24, 2012)

I have Ordered from nailpolishdiva.com, yes they do sell OPI.i have just recently ordered a total of 5 polishes, I received 4 because they "forgot" to tell me one of them was out of stock but I wasn't charged for it. BAD: one of the 4 polished sent was popped and I have been waiting about 3 wks to get my replacement. They kept telling me that it was on it way this whole time when it's really wasnt. Their customer service reps have no idea what is going on with their own products and promise you the world.


----------



## cincygirl (Jan 21, 2013)

DO NOT order from Nail Polish Diva!  They took 15 days to send out the polish, didn't send any kind of order confirmation and then I was surprised to see that my order had actually gone through when I got a shipping notice from them that it had been sent out through Stamps.com.  They use a 3rd party called Do Right Services which should be Do No Right Services.  I sent some polish back for a refund and paid for delivery confirmation.  They've had it confirmed back for 10 days now and no response from them.  Their return policy says "you will receive a refund 10 days after you receive a confirmation email from us."  So far I am looking at 20 days and not a word from them.  Huge waste of time.  STAY AWAY FROM NAIL POLISH DIVA!


----------



## yeahitsfine (Jan 21, 2013)

I LOVE Llarowe.com and ninjapolish.com! Their selections are amaaaazing. Shipping was reasonably fast, as well.


----------



## teaia (Dec 4, 2013)

I get mine from Sally's Beauty Supplies usually. Reasonably priced and high quality polishes. http://www.head2toebeauty.com/ is another good place too


----------

